# which of the T types is more likely to be a girly girl?



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> before someone says 'define girly girl' i mean like being into make up and wearing high heels that sort of thing.


I do those things.

And I have been called " masculine" by people on the internet and in real life.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

deviants said:


> Funny you say this about female ISTJ's because my mother is one, and when I was living with her, if I didn't shave my legs totally bald before wearing shorts, a dress, a skirt, or pretty much anything that showed my legs, she would get SO MAD at me and it would evolve into a full blown argument. She is also militantly about gender roles and is a bit trans/homophobic as well. "Ladys shave their legs" and "Its unladylike to do x, y and z", "why do you like ____? Its for boys", "___ is for girls only, and ____ is for boys only", "girls shouldn't do ____" and "boys shouldn't do ____" were common comments she would make towards me as I grew up.


I agree with you, and I think It's different for ISTJ's of various generations. Si is about upholding the past, and what counts as the past is going to be different depending on what that individual grew up with. I've noticed that older ISTJ's tend to cling to the strict 1950's gender roles if they were kids in that time, while modern ISTJ's are less likely to care (unless they also had SJ parents).

That's why I sometimes can't even get along with my own type if they are so much older than me. I view their beliefs to be ridiculous, though I'm sure my own future kids would also view my beliefs to be ridiculous, since I'm also stuck in the past (just a different kind of generation).

Sorry to hear you had that kind of trouble!


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

I've seen XSTJs adopt very "feminine" styles as a matter of Si-esque conformity (I don't think conformity is quite the right word, a bit loaded, but hopefully you understand my meaning) and XNTJs adopt them as an expression of (even relief- or repressed-) Se's tendency to engage in status displays, where the XNTJ in question sees overt "femininity" as a symbol of status for a woman. Though for INTJs in particular the attempt is usually caricaturish without their being aware of it - ESTP women probably manage it much better.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> I do those things.
> 
> And I have been called " masculine" by people on the internet and in real life.


it may be because you've been aggressive or you act like a man? people don't tend to think a logical woman is masculine at least if she is girly but they do think an emotional man is feminine or at least 'in touch with his feminine side' even if he is macho.


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

baitedcrow said:


> I've seen XSTJs adopt very "feminine" styles as a matter of Si-esque conformity (I don't think conformity is quite the right word, a bit loaded, but hopefully you understand my meaning) and XNTJs adopt them as an expression of (even relief- or repressed-) Se's tendency to engage in status displays, where the XNTJ in question sees overt "femininity" as a symbol of status for a woman. Though for INTJs in particular the attempt is usually caricaturish without their being aware of it - ESTP women probably manage it much better.


Agreed. I voted ESTP also. They will naturally give more time and energy to appearances, because of their Se dominance. Like you stated, for many of the other types there will be a reason for wanting to be presentable or fit in style wise, but it's more a means to an end.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> Are people voting ESTP cause of experience or cause they have googled famous ESTP chicks?


You are not the brightest crayon in the box apparently *smirks* and I am about to make all the pages on the forum look soooo much prettier...*hits block* (figure I need to spell it out for you)


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

^ i'm pretty sure you said that last time yet you still unblocked me. I don't know you constantly keep trying to start crap with me just p*ss off.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not sure what you said but, I can guarantee my response would be fuck off


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Why INTP has the least polls?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Not sure what you said but, I can guarantee my response would be fuck off


 @Figure @TB Test @Mabye


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I thought I commented on this thread, but I guess I haven't. 

Physically, I am very feminine looking and dress that way. Women of my type (INTP) seems to prefer T-shirts and jeans (and good for them! makes their life easier). So I don't think I am the right representative to speak up for them. My enneagram might be feminine.

I won't post my pics (privacy), so I'll describe my wardrobe to you.


Feminine clothes vs...

20 skirts
18+ dresses
25 miniskirts (for dates)
7-8 patterned stockingsNeutral clothes 

2 suit pants
1 jeans
3-4 shorts

Of course, I have tops, work out clothes, outerwear, etc. But that inventory doesn't affect this conversation. 

I became fascinated by fashion when I realized that I could go in depth, systematize it, create new ideas using it and wield it like a weapon. I'm bad at physical stuff in fashion (differentiating materials or doing complicated stitches, for example), but I can put together worthwhile ideas/concepts/systems easily. In every part of my life, I want my ideas/concepts/systems to pro-actively do all the work so that I barely have to think when the situation requires it. (does that make sense?) 

Using my clothes, I can convey so much that I need to use few words. My clothing choices can intimidate people, entice people, make people stand up, make people feel at ease or underestimate me. I can choose what sort of impact I want to have and shape my image. For a 3, that's a dream come true. People have a set of pre-existing patterns that can be tapped into by switching on/off certain behaviors. Unlike tert Fe types, I don't know how to talk my way in or out of anything. Not as well as them, I mean. So, I use visuals as my solution. I wish I knew how to do the same thing with words! I use too many words.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Omg said:


> Why INTP has the least polls?


Because of the stereotypes of INTPs being socially awkward, which obviously includes their appearance.

But the stereotype comes from a place of truth since INTPs typically have a poor grasp on socially popular trends (or lack of desire) through inferior Fe. So an INTP girl probably wouldn't be into all things girly.


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Because of the stereotypes of INTPs being socially awkward, which obviously includes their appearance.
> 
> But the stereotype comes from a place of truth since INTPs typically have a poor grasp on socially popular trends (or lack of desire) through inferior Fe. So an INTP girl probably wouldn't be into all things girly.


But I saw some INTPs having INFP or Fi tendencies, which is much more common in INTP woman. The INTP woman on Facebook groups, many of them, more or less, have some INFP tendencies, and is a bit artistic or more emotional than INTP man or INTJ women. But I seldom saw INTJs having INFJ or other F types tendency. And INTP woman will pay attention to their looks if they care about it. It seems that INTJs care about their looks less, as INTP have Si while INTJs don't.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Omg said:


> But I saw some INTPs having INFP or Fi tendencies, which is much more common in INTP woman. The INTP woman on Facebook groups, many of them, more or less, have some INFP tendencies, and is a bit artistic or more emotional than INTP man or INTJ women. But I seldom saw INTJs having INFJ or other F types tendency. And INTP woman will pay attention to their looks if they care about it. It seems that INTJs care about their looks less, as INTP have Si while INTJs don't.


I pay attention to my looks mainly for utilitarian reasons ie if you look sharp in an interview you have more of a chance of getting the job, if I look good on a date I have more of a chance to score hence less time will be wasted in going on another date with another etc, etc. 

INTPs who don't pay attention to the way they look are either extremely good at what they do and don't need to try harder by tweaking their appearence or they just haven't learned the benefits of strategic conformity yet.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

ExTP because they tend to be flashy


----------



## Gojira (Dec 18, 2015)

ENTP. I wear a lot of pastel pink. My nails are always a bright and feminine color. I wear make-up, dresses, and heels. I buy luxury fashion brands.

I don't particularly care either way. I like all sorts of styles and looks. I actually prefer a more androgynous look, but such a style matches my natural appearance (I'm petite and youthful looking), which gives me an edge when socializing and meeting new people. Committing to a look and style, and doing it 150%, puts people at ease because they can shoehorn you into whatever stereotype they have of such a person in their head. They think they've got you "figured out." They know how to relate to you. I am not very feminine or girly in personality, but by the time they figure that out, I'm "interesting" and "quirky" instead of "that cynical, sarcastic weirdo."


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

I disagree that ESTP would dress girly mostly, I'm sure some do but ESTP are the tomboy archetype in both attitude and apperance


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

Stevester said:


> ESTPs by a HUGE margin.
> 
> I said this in another thread, but dominant Se, regardless if it is ESTP or ESFP just loves clothing, accessories and all things linked to appearance. So unlike popular belief, female ESTPs can be somewhat tomboyish in their attitude, yes, but their physical appearance will usually reek of heightened femininity through Se, just like ESxP males love nothing more than to appear as ''masculine'' as possible but with style of course.
> 
> ...


I disagree with this post severely, ESTP women represent tomboy the most despite Se, they wear whatever appeals to them girly or tomboyish, but behave mostly tomboyish 90% of the time. ISTJ def would be the girliest since they like to do things by the book so female gender norms would appeal to them, they'd just be more critical and blunt in terms of behavior. So my vote is ISTJ, STJ women and TJ women including NTJ women.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

ENTP or ESTP but I voted ENTP. ENTPs look a little more feminine than ESTPs do though and ENTPs pick higher quality things than ESTPs do.

ENTP is the most feminine type IMO. They're the type with the least prenatal testosterone (ENTP females have lower right hand 2d4d ratio than all the other types) and they can either be very physically nurturing to their kids or very bossy and detached towards their kids.

ENTJs and ESTJs probably look the most masculine, they don't have Fe to care what others think, to know what others think looks good, and they don't have Ti to notice what looks strikingly attractive in comparison to other styles or to note imperfections. Although some ESTJ women look incredibly feminine and dress feminine, few of them do makeup, high heels, etc, at the early age and to the levels ENTPs and ESTPs do. I've noticed ENTP girls tend to start wearing makeup earlier than all the other types.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

My most feminine T friend is an ESTJ. I haven't noticed much of a pattern otherwise... maybe not enough female T friends to tell or maybe just not really enough correlation to pick up on.


----------

